
Visualize Python, Java, C, C++, JavaScript, TypeScript, and Ruby Code Execution - okket
http://www.pythontutor.com/
======
okket
Previous discussions:

2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11193380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11193380)
(18 comments)

2012:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4601478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4601478)
(41 comments)

